# Buying baler...ned advice



## wabn8c (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey all, I've grown up farming and have operated equipment my whole life. We have always kept a few cows around our farm. I'd like to get into baling my own hay and am shopping for a baler. I currently have a JD 5420 tractor to operate. We have an auction this coming weekend in our area with the following balers in the auction:

Case 8455

John Deere 567

Vermeer 605XL

What are the pros/cons of each? I think the last two balers may be too much for my tractor according to HP specs...am I wrong? Should I be on the lookout for a different make/model? All seem to be in good shape...this is a annual inventory liquidation auction at the local dealer. They have a good reputation as far as not passing off junk onto customers.

Please advise...


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Questions:

How many acres we talking about? Do you have a cab on your tractor.

5420 should handle a 567. Don't know about the others but thinking they are about the same. Somebody here would know. Granted it would be a little better with more horses. If you don't have a cab ... don't even think about a round baler. They are a nasty machine and will give you farmers lung disease early in life.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to haytalk wabn8c....you should be good on horsepower for all three balers....especially considering that the country is pretty flat on your end of the state. The JD or Vermeer would be my choice. Do you need a 5 foot wide baler? If you plan on selling some round bales it would be better transport wise to go with a 4 foot wide baler....and I think your tractor could handle a 4 foot wide bale much better. JD and Vermeer make very good balers.....the key for you is whether the balers have been used and abused or used and maintained. Good luck at the auction.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, Please...

If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen...

Never had a cab ANYTHING until the last few years we row cropped, when we finally got a cotton picker with a cab... And I'm still kicking...

Later! OL JR


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I've spent many many days on open station tractor , even have round baled with 1 some times . Just had a birthday today over 55 now I haven't hacked up a lug YET! but a cab is nice I will say that, either the JD or the Vermeer would work both are good I would lean just a little to the Deere.....JMO


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

How many horse is a 5420? Which dealer has the best service? This area is all 5x6 because we just can't get enough weight on a truck with lighter 4ft bales and oversize loads aren't any issue.

Trey


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Agree... cabs are nice... Sure enjoyed having a cotton picker with a cab and A/C when we were picking in August in 100 degree heat every day, sure beat sitting on an open deck picker soaked through with sweat and covered with bits of lint, leaf, and weed debris floating around from the cleaning grates on the basket roof behind you... at least we had an umbrella to cut the sun and a little of the floating debris...

Worst was combining soybeans in an un-air-conditioned cab in 100 degree heat... Made a few rounds in jeans and a T-shirt and got enough "bean-fuzz" on me to jump in the pickup and run back to the house, wash up right quick, and put on a long-sleeve shirt, buttoned to the top, gloves, and a hat... and a towel to periodically wash my face. Nasty stuff... especially in that kind of heat and with a platform head with a paddle reel, which of course whiffs it right up out of the feederhouse at the open cab...

I've round baled for decades with an open station tractor... plenty of dust, but I've learned to cheat a little... I try to wrap and dump the bales facing into the wind... whatever breeze there is carries the dust away. Most of the dust seems to get you when you stop to wrap and dump the bale, and since I have an older baler anyway that you have to basically stop and back up some to wrap and dump the bale anyway, I just cut the tractor and back the baler around downwind of me while it's wrapping-- get a little dust backing up but then most of it blows downwind while wrapping and dumping... swing back around to close the gate and get back on the windrow to roll the next one...

Guess if you've got a newer baler where you wrap and dump in one spot, with a kicker or ramp to roll the bale away from the back door, you just have to eat the dust (or just cheat anyway, which is what I'd do).

Later! OL JR


----------



## wabn8c (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies all. My 5420 does have a cab, so no problem there. I think the 567 would be a good baler, especially from what I've read on other posts. The minimum horsepower requirements according to John Deere specs for that baler is 75hp...my tractor is rated as 65hp according to tractor data.com. I didn't know if I could compensate with a slower ground speed? Have any of you operated that or a similar size baler with a tractor similar to mine?

I take it that the Case 8455 baler is not a very popular one. I don't see much about them. I have many JD and Case dealers in my area...have no clue where i would get parts for a Vemeer.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Do you have hills? Then no chance. Buy a bigger tractor unless you want to be miserable and come home mad at the end of the day.

Trey


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

luke strawwalker said:


> Oh, Please...
> 
> If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen...
> 
> ...


being in a cab isn't being a wuss.The cab protects me from the sun,maybe it will help prevent skin cancer?It has AC and heat to keep me comfortable,less fatigue.Keeps me out of the.the dust,less chance of farmers lung.I guess it keeps me healthier,I hope.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

wabn8c said:


> Thanks for the replies all. My 5420 does have a cab, so no problem there. I think the 567 would be a good baler, especially from what I've read on other posts. The minimum horsepower requirements according to John Deere specs for that baler is 75hp...my tractor is rated as 65hp according to tractor data.com.


You do not have enough tractor for a 567 wabn8c, sorry I said you did as I did not make the proper comparison when I glanced tractor data....my bad. Your tractor cannot properly handle a bale of that size either without alot of wear on it. When JD gives minimum operating HP for their equipment, that is just what it is...the bare minimum. Is your tractor a 2wd or 4 mfwd? That will also make a difference in tractor bale handling capacity. Better give that baler more thought as I do not think it would be a good match with your present tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk wabn8c, you should visit the thread "what's in a name"  . I would look at the NH BR7060.....in your post you said you would be baling for yourself, the BR 7060 will work fine behind the 5420, and is an excellent baler......good luck and welcome

Btw, I had a case 8455, not a good experience...


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

wabn8c said:


> I think the 567 would be a good baler, especially from what I've read on other posts. The minimum horsepower requirements according to John Deere specs for that baler is 75hp...my tractor is rated as 65hp according to tractor data.com. I didn't know if I could compensate with a slower ground speed? Have any of you operated that or a similar size baler with a tractor similar to mine?


Most of your horsepower requirements come into play during that last foot or so of baling. For example, a 4x5 bale is about 50% larger than a 4x4 bale, by volume. Also, pulling a full baler up a hill is very taxing on the horsepower requirements.

Given your situation, I would focus on a 4x5 baler. This would have several advantages in addition to meeting the horsepower requirements.

1. A 4' wide bale is easier to transport as it would stay within the width of a typical gooseneck trailer.

2. If you sell hay, you will have some folks who buy 1-2 bales and will want you to load them into a pickup. A 4' wide bale will fit between the wheel wells and the customer can just roll the bale off the truck.

3. Most of your 5x6 balers are high production machines and typically have more use. It is possible to find a 4' wide baler from someone like yourself that doesn't have a lot of bales through them.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

RockmartGA said:


> Most of your horsepower requirements come into play during that last foot or so of baling. For example, a 4x5 bale is about 50% larger than a 4x4 bale, by volume. Also, pulling a full baler up a hill is very taxing on the horsepower requirements.
> 
> Given your situation, I would focus on a 4x5 baler. This would have several advantages in addition to meeting the horsepower requirements.
> 1. A 4' wide bale is easier to transport as it would stay within the width of a typical gooseneck trailer.
> ...


4. His tractor is narrower than a larger one and won't straddle a 5' windrow without driving on it constantly.


----------



## wabn8c (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the continued feedback everyone. I was thinking the 567 would be too much for my 5420 tractor.

I've talked to a couple of people I know around here who love the New Holland balers. Here are the links to a couple (thanks for suggestion somedevildawg) for sale in my area on CL:

BR7060: http://jonesboro.craigslist.org/grq/4888937448.html

BR740: http://jonesboro.craigslist.org/grq/4889898451.html

Would appreciate your thoughts on these NH balers (reliability, price, compatibility with my JD 5420 tractor, etc..). I am really not finding a 4x5 John Deere baler anywhere near me.


----------



## wabn8c (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm thinking about riding over to look at these when our weather clears. Could you guys also tell me some specific things I need to look over on these balers (or any baler for that matter). I wanted to know what are some areas of wear I need to be aware of. I'm sure belts and chains are high wear parts on these...please advise on what a veteran hay man would be looking for. Thanks!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

It is easy to spend other's money but to me for the extra $ the 7060 is a better buy , newer, net wrap, and paint is in better cond. that tells me the 7060 has been in a shed and good chance has been maintained better , JMO and Not my money


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

65 HP isn't enough to make a 5X6 bale with a 567. I've owned two 467 balers and both were very good. You could make a smaller diameter bale with the hp tractor using a 567 baler.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

snowball said:


> It is easy to spend other's money but to me for the extra $ the 7060 is a better buy , newer, net wrap, and paint is in better cond. that tells me the 7060 has been in a shed and good chance has been maintained better , JMO and Not my money


The bale command (and net) is worth quite a bit more than the buzzer system before you even account for the paint. Of course, without advertised bale counts, it's a little hard to be certain which is definitely best.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Something to think about is operating weight. Are you running down the road? Do you have a lot of hills, or are you having to stop and turn a lot? 
My parents have a 5410 and a 5500, both approximately the same weight as that 5420. They are not a heavy tractor, PTO HP isn't the whole story. We do 4x4s at home with Krone round balers, which I think are sized nicely for those tractors. I love the 5000 series tractors, they are always my first go to when looking for used tractors I can't afford. But don't think it's a heavy duty open field tractors either, you get all that steel for a 5x6 baler behind you plus the bale and I bet your pucker factor will be right up there with the best of them. 
I realize the balers are close which is why you're looking at them, but you may want to factor in machine weight, bale weight and your tractor's weight. If your stuck on large round balers you may want to think about trading that 5420 for a 2955, something heavier and with a heavier loader.
Just my thought on it.


----------



## wabn8c (Mar 2, 2015)

Here is some more info for the conversation:

My tractor is 2wd, and the tractor weight according to tractor data.com is 5700lbs. I don't have fluid in the tires, but I plan to add fluid when the weather improves. I would estimate that would put the tractor weight at about 6200 lbs (was told by someone that fluid adds about 250 lbs of weight in each tire). And I'll be adding a loader to the tractor...that will add a bit more lbs as well.

According to RichieSpecs, the NH BR 740 weighs 5048 lbs. The maximum bale weight is listed as 1199 lbs. Let's just assume I made a full 4x5 bale and maxed out the bale density...that would give a total baler and bale weight of 6247 lbs.

Some other factors: I will be driving the machine a few miles up and down the road to travel between farms...probably no more than 10 miles one direction at most. West TN is not necessarily hilly...however most good level ground is in row crop. Some of the less desirable ground is left for pasture and hay. So yes, it's likely I will get on some hills but remember we don't have mountains in this part of Tennessee.

With all these factors considered, would any of you consider matching my 5420 with a New Holland BR 740 a bad idea? A John Deere 457 baler is about 1200 lbs lighter (3820 lbs shipping weight according to deere.com). Perhaps this may answer my question of wether to go with JD or NH. As far as weight goes, I assume the JD 457 would be the better option?


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry, but I have to agree that your tractor will be too small. I didn't read all the posts, but the torque of any of those balers may smoke your tractor pto clutch fairly quickly. I pulled a JD 535 with a 4250 and a A/C 7045 and had to replace the Allis pto clutch after a couple seasons, it had a lighter pto than the 4250, but I baled about 6000 hay bales and 1200 cornstalks a year too and mostly with the Allis. The bottom line is that round balers can stress a pto on a large frame tractor, so be sure to check that out also.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

I have had a case 8460 baler in the past it was the biggesr POS I've ever ran imrunning a Deere 468 and love it I also have a NH 568 its very good too I like the net wrap better on the Deere IMO but you don't want to cheat yourself with low HP try finding a 4 foot baler for sure if you can it'll hell IP u got hills the 5 foot gets heavy as you build a bale especially with hills or soft ground


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

wabn8c said:


> Here is some more info for the conversation:
> 
> My tractor is 2wd, and the tractor weight according to tractor data.com is 5700lbs. I don't have fluid in the tires, but I plan to add fluid when the weather improves. I would estimate that would put the tractor weight at about 6200 lbs (was told by someone that fluid adds about 250 lbs of weight in each tire). And I'll be adding a loader to the tractor...that will add a bit more lbs as well.
> 
> As far as weight goes, I assume the JD 457 would be the better option?


Considering your tractors hp I think the JD 457 would fit it better but a 467 would also work if you made smaller diameter bales. What size are your tractors rear tires? I think the rear tires will hold more liquid ballast than 250 #s each.


----------



## wabn8c (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm fairly certain my tires are 16.9-28.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Chart lists 575# per rear tire @ 75% fill for 16.9X28


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

I run a Vermeer 5420 baler with an open station John Deere 5205 on some very steep ground. I do make certain that I have the baler empty when I am on the steepest parts due to the weight, but it handles it fine and makes very nice, dense 4x5 bales. I would highly recommend this baler, as it has less horsepower requirements and still produces a tight bale. I also do a lot of haylage with it and have no problems, but never get bigger than 4x4 with them and even more careful on the slopes. I have family with New Holland balers and they are great, but require much more horsepower to make a 4x5 on the same ground, and cost them much more money. I bought it new at 0% interest for less than the New Hollands were used.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Did ya go look at the balers wabn8c? Both of those balers would work with the 5420, can always make 4x4' when needed on hills.....one thing about the auto tye, it will require you exiting the cab and manually tripping the arm when you want to make a smaller bale occasionally.....Im sure the 7060 will do it from the monitor.....my vote is 7060 but it ain't my 14k, it looks real nice but looks can sometimes be deceiving, ask any of us how we know......


----------

